# Which one is the safest dog food?



## siupo128 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Which puppy dog would u guys recomment? I am feeding my PO with INNOVA PUPPY dry food now. 

I am confused...Please Help!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

On the Poll is Nature Balance; do you mean Natural Balance??? I am not aware of a dog food by the name of Nature Balance. I just want to clear up any confusion that I seem to have about this before I vote.

Thanks,

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

my choice is not on there. i feed canidae.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

For a puppy who hasn't been liver checked I would suggest Innova or NB. I have feed Orijen & Evo and it's an excellent food but it's high in protein.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

the one i do not like is merrick as they have a rendering plant on the same site as their food manufacturing and the owner is always lobbying to put rendering parts in dog food so I tend to not like that. Also a yorkie on my group had stomach cancer with a huge tumor removed and was on merrick food for years so that just made me very nervous of that food. Just thought i would share that


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I just started adding Orijen 6 Fresh Fish Formula to my dogs bowl, along with Pinnacle Trout and Sweet Potato and my homecooked food. Stuart LOVES it. Sometimes he just eats out the Orijen food. I am a little cautious about how high the protein content is, but fish (wild) is a better protein IMO than red meat or chicken, even for MVD (liver compromised) dogs.


----------



## siupo128 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry about the typing mistake....

It should be Natural Balance!!! 

Thanks everyone's voting!!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Wellness and Natural Balance are my top favorite brands!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Nov 19 2008, 07:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673258


> Wellness and Natural Balance are my top favorite brands![/B]


 :thumbsup: me too :biggrin:


----------



## siupo128 (Nov 16, 2008)

Maybe after my PO finished the innova, I will change to natural balance since most of the people are supporting this brand the most!!!

Thanks everyone's support, but the way, when should I change to adult food?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (siupo128 @ Nov 19 2008, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673417


> Maybe after my PO finished the innova, I will change to natural balance since most of the people are supporting this brand the most!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone's support, but the way, when should I change to adult food?[/B]



London is 11 months old and I'm still feeding Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken Puppy kibble, and plan to switch to Adult when she's 12 months. I know some switch to Adult after 9 months or so, and some may go longer.


----------



## siupo128 (Nov 16, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 19 2008, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673512


> QUOTE (siupo128 @ Nov 19 2008, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673417





> Maybe after my PO finished the innova, I will change to natural balance since most of the people are supporting this brand the most!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone's support, but the way, when should I change to adult food?[/B]



London is 11 months old and I'm still feeding Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken Puppy kibble, and plan to switch to Adult when she's 12 months. I know some switch to Adult after 9 months or so, and some may go longer.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks for the information, I will change his food when he is 1 year old.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I like NB for the single protein, and single carb. Its as simple as that, and no preservatives, and other hidden junk items.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

How does everyone feel about Royal Canine?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Nov 21 2008, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674787


> How does everyone feel about Royal Canine?[/B]


I don't care for Royal Canin personally, I feel it's one step up from Science Diet.


----------



## siupo128 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone's support!! 

Keep voting keep voting!!


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

We eat only Natural Balance and all of my furkids to great on it


----------

